# are pig hocks okay for raw feeding?



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I found pig hocks for very cheap are they okay?


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

We bought them at Safeway and gave them to our dogs and they were fine. We'll never buy them again though. They look too disgusting.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

will_and_jamie said:


> We bought them at Safeway and gave them to our dogs and they were fine. We'll never buy them again though. They look too disgusting.


what are they? leg?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My dogs love them! Make sure they are not the smoked kind - those would be cooked already.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> My dogs love them! Make sure they are not the smoked kind - those would be cooked already.


They are fresh form the butcher uncooked


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Personally....I would be "careful" when dealing with raw pork.
It is not one of the meats, that I feed raw.
*This probably stems from my husband's mother almost dieing from a parasite in the brain, linked to under cooked pork*
...and I do understand about the vast bacterias found in other meat (protein sources)....I am specifically referring to pork.
JMO
Robin


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

robinhuerta said:


> Personally....I would be "careful" when dealing with raw pork.
> It is not one of the meats, that I feed raw.
> *This probably stems from my husband's mother almost dieing from a parasite in the brain, linked to under cooked pork*
> Robin


How long ago was that, Robin? 20-30 years ago, Pork was often infected with Trichinosis, but now that risk has pretty much been eliminated due to legislated changes in how pigs are raised and fed. 

I've also read that freezing pork for a couple of weeds will kill Trichinosis. I think if you googled it, the instances of Trichinosis infection in people in North America is almost negligeable. 

But bottom line, if someone is not sure or comfortable with feeding something, then nothing wrong in being cautious rather than take a risk against better judgement.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Lucia,
The incident was about 13-14 yrs ago.
Farm raised pig....fresh kill.
Not is US...but the incident has bothered us since....
*Ya know it's that (inner feeling) that speaks to you, when something like that happens.*
If it wasn't almost so very tragic, and her condition wasn't so severe....I could probably *get over it*...but till today...I can't.
I have had food poisoning, and know of people infected when the Salmonella outbreak hit.....but the Trichinosis's incident was far more severe, near fatal.
...again....it's just my opinion....others should do what they feel comfortable doing.
Robin


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Robin, don't blame you at all for the worry - glad your MIL made it through - trichinosis is very serious.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Yep. Explained to me as the upper part of the leg.


----------

